# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > Islamic Forum >  I need Islamic help please.

## *charisma*

Hello everyone,

I'm a 16 year old Muslim male who was proud to be Muslim and who had no doubts in his mind that Islam was the way to go. A few months ago, whenever I pray, I could feel myself in Allah's hands and I was trying my best to learn the Quran and I was so happy.

Something happened and I'm not getting that feeling while praying anymore. I feel like I'm talking to myself and its been going on for months and all my happiness is gone. I have considered Athiesm but it didn't make sense to me, I need Allah in my life and I can't live without Islam but I can't help it but feel a twinge of doubt, I feel so confused.

Sometimes while listening to Muslim "scholors" I find myself disagreeing with many things they say, I consider myself a somewhat open minded Muslim, I don't mean open minded as in having a girlfriend and drinking (Even though I can easily do those things, the only thing stopping me is Islam) but open minded as in I don't think taking photographs is wrong, I don't see a problem with celebrating your birthday in a halal way, I don't see whats wrong with music as long as its not about sex/drugs and whatnot, I just need to know if I'm right.

I don't know why this is happening to me, I feel like Allah is testing me but I can't take anymore, I still pray and don't do anything haram (According to my knowledge) but I just need something that clears all the doubts in my mind. I want to be how I was before.

Please help a brother in need.

----------


## غير مسجل

Dear Brother:

There is nothing wrong with taking pictures or celebrating your birthday in the halal way.  What is happening to you is that the devil faled in letting you disobey God and do bad things, so he's trying to distract your mind while  praying. To overcome him , God showed us the way in the Quran, That is to ask God's help to overcome this devil , whenever you start praying  or read Quran, and try to concentrate in the prayer as much as possible through understanding the Quran you read in the prayer. God will help you , with His will to gain back the happiness you felt before while praying. I hope God will grant you that soon . God bless you brother


Your sister in Islam

----------

